# Sig Request



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The Request:

I want an Andy Hug sig


Pics:





























Title: Andy Hug


Sub-Text: MJB23


Colors: Whatever looks good


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO

I think it's been long enough since I only asked for an avatar resized after mmafp ended.

I'll give 2000 credits to whoever makes a good one I like.


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

Lol, couldn't resist the Freddie Mercury merge! You were making some sweet Sig's of your own the other week, you gave up on Photoshop already?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

No my photoshop trial expired and I'm too cheap to spend 70 bucks right now to get the full version and I can't download another trial version for awhile.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I just threw something togather real quick.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like that. Do you think you could add a white border to it and maybe turn down the opacity just a little on the axe kick picture so that the blues match a little more? Besides that I like it alot and i'm gonna use it.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

where do you want a white border?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Around the blue part. if it looks stupid tho then you don't have to do it.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol I'll see what it looks like


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright cool


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I put the border on and actually made the axe kick darker I think... my monitor sucks at home and can't really tell lol.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome dude I love it. The background looks great now. repped


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I decided to make one myself in the same style for Wandy lol.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats cool. I like it especially with the black and white in the background.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I was playing around with the filters and made it film grain too. Looks kinda cool I guess.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think it looks really cool. I can't wait till I get some extra money and can pick up photoshop because it's fun to mess around with. How do you get it so that wandy's head is above the background? because I only know how to make a regular one that's just like a rectangle.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Well since most browsers don't support transparent images all you have to do is make the background the same color as the forums. So it only looks like he is coming out of the signature. If you were to copy and paste it into paint or something it would be a rectangle with a forum blue background.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I never knew that's how you did it. I thought it was something more complicated. Thanks


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

No problem. I thought it was more complicated the first time I looked at one as well. Have to think outside the box... literally.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

lol ya i guess so


----------

